# Background Check Confusion?



## WingzOverBagdad (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought a Glock 19 today. The FFL was helpful during the transfer process and all seemed to be going well. I have waited the three day "cool down period", I'm in the military, and have no convictions on my criminal record. Still I was marked as a "class C nonapproval, pending further investigation" could someone please clarify what would cause this. I have a considerably unique name and provided my social security number so I am completely lost as to why this happened.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

So, delayed not denied? Could be as simple as a typo. For example someone with a similar SSN that got entered wrong so it showed up as yours but with a different name. Some people get delayed every time.

FBI - Fact Sheet


----------



## Mastercat (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a good friend the same thing happen to him. And it was a typo on his paper work. I would think thats all it could be.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I know folks it happens to all the time. In GA, having a carry permit negates the NICS check so I've never had a problem myself...


----------

